# Corsa 01 or Strada OS?



## nikralnhoj

Hi everyone, sorry if this has been asked before but I've got a chance to buy one of two 54cm steel framed Eddy Merkx classics.

One is a 1998 Corsa 01 with a carbon Time fork (currently fitted) together with the original steel one. It's fitted out with Chorus 9 speed and Mavic open SUP clinchers. The condition of the paintwork is superb with no scratches or dents. However the paintscheme is not really to my taste, it's red with yellow scroll details but I could live with it.

The other is a Strada OS in a nicer colour, a lovely yellow but the components are not so good, Mirage 8 speed. However the owner is not asking so much for this one. Although the prices aren't that far apart. I'm not sure what the wheels are or the year of manufacture either.

Both are within my budget, what do you all think would be the better bike considering that I'm 5'10" and 171 pounds or 1m78 and 78 kg? Both are 54cm.

Thanks in advance

John 
Bruges, Belgium


----------



## jimmm

What the heck. I will jump in here with what I know. Both frames are made with what I think are similar quality tubing: Brain tubing, OS on the strada, Deda Uno on the corsa, so I think the framesets should be pretty close. So it comes down to color and components.

If you love the color of the Strada so much that you would always look at the corsa and wish it was another color then get the Strada. Components can be be upgraded.

Or get both, switch the components and sell the other.


----------



## nikralnhoj

Many thanks for the reply. I was hoping for a little more input but many thanks for yours.
It seems that the seller with the Strada OS wants to try asking for more now, thinking that it's something extra special. So it looks like I'll be going for the Corsa 0.1 with the better components. Whichever I do end up getting I'll certainly post a pic on this forum.


----------



## jimmm

Maybe others will post yet. I don't post much here but yours was an interesting dilemma. Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## tarwheel2

Corsa 01 is a newer model with better tubing. The components are better, plus it costs less. Seems like a no brainer.

BTW, I have a Corsa 01 with perhaps the same color scheme. I wasn't wild about the color scheme initially, but it grows on you.


----------



## nikralnhoj

tarwheel2 said:


> Corsa 01 is a newer model with better tubing. The components are better, plus it costs less. Seems like a no brainer.
> 
> BTW, I have a Corsa 01 with perhaps the same color scheme. I wasn't wild about the color scheme initially, but it grows on you.


I'm not sure how much I can get the Strada OS for, it seems like the seller could be backing down a bit now. However I've got a price that I won't go above and if I can get it for that price or less I think it could be worth it.

However, you're right about the Corsa 01 being a newer bike, although how much better would it be than the Strada OS? The Corsa will be a couple of hundred (€) Euros more.

I've enclosed a pic of the potential Corsa 01 purchase, as you can see it's worse than your paint scheme. Maybe it'll look better with a different colour saddle, bar-tape and bottle carriers! 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## jimmm

I wouldn't say it is a worse color scheme. All red is pretty classic. The white bottle cages is what is killing it. They don't match anything on the bike. And I have never been a fan of that Ritchey seat post is black (in alloy it isn't so ugly). Otherwise it has potential to look very nice. I would replace the black chain ring with a silver one and work on the stem stack so it looks less busy.


----------



## tarwheel2

I like that color scheme. Don't you know? Red bikes are faster. Put some black or silver cages on the bike, and some black bar tape, and it would look sharp. Yellow tape always looks nasty after a few rides.

Zero Uno is great tubing, and the Corsa 01 is an under-rated frame in my view, although I am somewhat biased. Everyone raves about the MX Leader but it is overkill for most riders, particularly smaller ones. I have read several knowledgeable reviews that rated the Corsa 01 as one of the best handling steel frames ever. The Zero Uno tubing is ovalized and stiff where it matters.


----------



## velomateo

I would go with the Corsa 01, even better that he has the original fork. I t will look great with the changes mentioned above.


----------



## innergel

You can't go wrong with either one. 

I have a Strada OS and it rides great. I LOVE riding it. If I could find a Corsa in 7-11 livery, I'd buy it. 

The red on the Corsa you posted is fine. As has been said, it's the "accessories" that are letting the bike down, aesthetically. I'm not a fan of the carbon fork either, but that's personal preference.


----------



## nikralnhoj

Thanks for the replies guys, I've decided to go for the Corsa 0.1 and pick it up tomorrow evening.  I'll post some pics when I get it, otherwise any other info would be a great help!

Cheers, John


----------



## High Gear

nikralnhoj said:


> I'm not sure how much I can get the Strada OS for, it seems like the seller could be backing down a bit now. However I've got a price that I won't go above and if I can get it for that price or less I think it could be worth it.
> 
> However, you're right about the Corsa 01 being a newer bike, although how much better would it be than the Strada OS? The Corsa will be a couple of hundred (€) Euros more.
> 
> I've enclosed a pic of the potential Corsa 01 purchase, as you can see it's worse than your paint scheme. Maybe it'll look better with a different colour saddle, bar-tape and bottle carriers!
> 
> Thanks for your input!


Very nice. For me, the first thing I would do is to change it back to the original fork and use a quill stem, maybe a 3TTT Status and matching bars, 3TTT Forma SL. A aluminum Campy seat post would look good too. Then the bike would be in it's original beauty. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Old-Stock-3...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ad4ed821d

http://www.repartocorse.com/3ttt-forma-sl-handlebars.htm


----------



## nikralnhoj

High Gear said:


> Very nice. For me, the first thing I would do is to change it back to the original fork and use a quill stem, maybe a 3TTT Status and matching bars, 3TTT Forma SL. A aluminum Campy seat post would look good too. Then the bike would be in it's original beauty.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Old-Stock-3...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ad4ed821d
> 
> http://www.repartocorse.com/3ttt-forma-sl-handlebars.htm


Thanks for the links and tips........................ It actually has 3TTT Forma SL handelbars fitted, funnily enough and the seller swapped the Ritchey seatpost for the beautiful Campy one and I asked him to swap the chain rings to the original Chorus 53/39 too!


----------



## nikralnhoj

*I did it...........I bought it!!!*

Well, I finally did it........... I went and bought it yesterday evening from a very kind and enthusiast cyclist who recently bought a carbon framed Ridley to replace this one. Here are a few pics of it I took this morning.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/belgianjohn/4710945659/" title="EM Corsa 0.1 17.06.10 001 by Foto John, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4072/4710945659_c6061da22c_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="EM Corsa 0.1 17.06.10 001" /></a>

It's fully equipped with Campy Chorus and as you can see the seller swapped a number of items for me namely;

The saddle: a Selle Italia Prolink instead of the Selle Italia Flite. 
The seat-post: Campy aluminium instead of the black Ritchy one.
The Stem: a BBB 115mm instead of the Ritchy Pro 110mm.
The Chain-rings: the original Chorus 53/39 set-up instead of the French made black 52/42 set-up. 

I might think about swapping the forks back to the original steel 'Merckx' ones and adding a Quill stem but at the moment all I'm going to change is the bottle cages because my money has run out for now and I quite like the look of the bike even with the carbon fork. The yellow bar-tape has grown on me too!

In all I'm very happy with the purchase and the price I paid, I'm just waiting for some nice weather now to get out and ride it.......

Enjoy the pics. 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/belgianjohn/4710946217/" title="EM Corsa 0.1 17.06.10 008 by Foto John, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4066/4710946217_23a1fcd0da_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="EM Corsa 0.1 17.06.10 008" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/belgianjohn/4711588178/" title="EM Corsa 0.1 17.06.10 007 by Foto John, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4023/4711588178_3b7ff0953d_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="EM Corsa 0.1 17.06.10 007" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/belgianjohn/4711588090/" title="EM Corsa 0.1 17.06.10 006 by Foto John, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4054/4711588090_f54fea434d_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="EM Corsa 0.1 17.06.10 006" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/belgianjohn/4710945973/" title="EM Corsa 0.1 17.06.10 005 by Foto John, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4055/4710945973_c372c6236b_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="EM Corsa 0.1 17.06.10 005" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/belgianjohn/4711587920/" title="EM Corsa 0.1 17.06.10 004 by Foto John, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1303/4711587920_57c35b1523_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="EM Corsa 0.1 17.06.10 004" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/belgianjohn/4710945829/" title="EM Corsa 0.1 17.06.10 003 by Foto John, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4049/4710945829_9de4f9e2d9_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="EM Corsa 0.1 17.06.10 003" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/belgianjohn/4710945757/" title="EM Corsa 0.1 17.06.10 002 by Foto John, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1267/4710945757_f1feaf0387_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="EM Corsa 0.1 17.06.10 002" /></a>


----------



## High Gear

nikralnhoj said:


> Thanks for the links and tips........................ It actually has 3TTT Forma SL handelbars fitted, funnily enough and the seller swapped the Ritchey seatpost for the beautiful Campy one and I asked him to swap the chain rings to the original Chorus 53/39 too!


Sounds great. You are on your way to having a beautiful, sweet riding classic bike. Please post some pics when you are done.


----------



## innergel

Fantastic! Excellent deal you got there. It all looks to be in great condition. The silver post and chainrings make a big difference. Changing back to original fork and a quill would complete the transformation, but it looks great as is too. 

And clean that chain!


----------



## tarwheel2

Very nice. I bet you'll love it.


----------



## jimmm

Very very nice!!! Congratulations!

Jim


----------



## slotnick

Hey John,

I have a similar Corsa 01 with deda tubing and I'm definitely super happy with that one!!!

Being from Belgium aswell I've seen this one for sale too. Glad you swapped the seatpost and crank ... I think you should swap the fork too with the original (chrome?) fork  Really a sweet frame to ride our cobblestones...

What color scheme was the Strada?

groetjes,


----------



## nikralnhoj

slotnick said:


> Hey John,
> 
> I have a similar Corsa 01 with deda tubing and I'm definitely super happy with that one!!!
> 
> Being from Belgium aswell I've seen this one for sale too. Glad you swapped the seatpost and crank ... I think you should swap the fork too with the original (chrome?) fork  Really a sweet frame to ride our cobblestones...
> 
> What color scheme was the Strada?
> 
> groetjes,



Hey,

Yes it's a fabulous bike, the best I've ever had in fact............. I went out today for a 50 km ride and ended up with doing two rides, including in the rain, just short of 100 km in total. What a fabulous bike!!!! I'm over the moon with it!

Regarding the fork, it came with the original chromed steel one but you've got to draw a line somewhere with the spending (unfortunately). So I'm going to wait until I buy a quill stem before fitting the steel ones, though to be honest I'm well happy with the comfort and styling of the carbon.

The Strada OS was yellow, I've enclosed a pic of it but I'm so glad that I didn't buy it now, I'm really happy with what I've got!

Groetjes.

Here's the Strada O.S. I was considering purchasing..........


----------



## nikralnhoj

*Thanks once again for the replies...............*

Yes, I'm absolutely thrilled to bit's with it! It's so easy to ride, surprisingly fast and sooooo comfortable too! I just know I'm going to have a blast riding this through the summer!!!!

It was a real bargain, I can't believe that I got such a bike for the price I paid. I was also considering purchasing a Team SC which was twice the price but glad I bought this instead!

Does anybody want to hazard a guess at how much I paid for it in €? Fellow Belgians are excluded I'm afraid. LOL 

Cheers


----------



## High Gear

nikralnhoj said:


> Yes, I'm absolutely thrilled to bit's with it! It's so easy to ride, surprisingly fast and sooooo comfortable too! I just know I'm going to have a blast riding this through the summer!!!!
> 
> It was a real bargain, I can't believe that I got such a bike for the price I paid. I was also considering purchasing a Team SC which was twice the price but glad I bought this instead!
> 
> Does anybody want to hazard a guess at how much I paid for it in €? Fellow Belgians are excluded I'm afraid. LOL
> 
> Cheers


I'm guessing low, 600 Euros?


----------



## nikralnhoj

High Gear said:


> I'm guessing low, 600 Euros?


A fair bit out........... keep on guessing! :wink:


----------



## High Gear

nikralnhoj said:


> A fair bit out........... keep on guessing! :wink:


700 Euros......


----------



## nikralnhoj

I'll put you out of your misery. LOL

I only paid €400 for it............ I imagine that wouldn't even pay for the frame State-side?


----------



## High Gear

nikralnhoj said:


> I'll put you out of your misery. LOL
> 
> I only paid €400 for it............ I imagine that wouldn't even pay for the frame State-side?


You paid under $500! Man, why was there any question when when looking at the other bikes. Yes, you couldn't get the frameset for that in the U.S. You got a spankin' deal!


----------



## nikralnhoj

High Gear said:


> You paid under $500! Man, why was there any question when when looking at the other bikes. Yes, you couldn't get the frameset for that in the U.S. You got a spankin' deal!


Unfortunately I don't have a permanent job at the moment and I'm actually undergoing training and I didn't want to eat into my savings. I always wanted a Merckx bike and was going to buy a Team SC but my tax bill for last year was a fair amount hence my savings are now a little less.
I probably could have got the Strada O.S. for €300 or less but I'm more than glad with my choice, which coincidently was up for sale for over two months at €500. In the end I offered the seller €400, with which he was happy to except as the only other bids he had were under €320.


----------



## Marz

You have made the right choice. I had one NOS from South Africa but I had to sell it as when it was all set up for my size the head tube was too short for comfort and I had to raise the quill a little higher and made the bike look wrong

I have long legs but short torso and 52 is usually perfect but the Corsa had an 11cm HT. The reason for the ramble is that if I could find a 53cm Corso 0.1 in red I would be complete, to me that bike was breathtaking to look at and ride. It's in this forum with the MXL I bought at the same time. Sold the MXL and loved the Corsa.


----------



## High Gear

nikralnhoj said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a permanent job at the moment and I'm actually undergoing training and I didn't want to eat into my savings. I always wanted a Merckx bike and was going to buy a Team SC but my tax bill for last year was a fair amount hence my savings are now a little less.
> I probably could have got the Strada O.S. for €300 or less but I'm more than glad with my choice, which coincidently was up for sale for over two months at €500. In the end I offered the seller €400, with which he was happy to except as the only other bids he had were under €320.


Isn't cycling a big sport in Belgium? Maybe you have more bikes per person than we do in the U.S. I know that bike would have sold here very quickly for the price you paid. We now need to see picks of you riding the Merckx to the summit of the Koppenberg!


----------



## slotnick

nikralnhoj said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a permanent job at the moment and I'm actually undergoing training and I didn't want to eat into my savings. I always wanted a Merckx bike and was going to buy a Team SC but my tax bill for last year was a fair amount hence my savings are now a little less.
> I probably could have got the Strada O.S. for €300 or less but I'm more than glad with my choice, which coincidently was up for sale for over two months at €500. In the end I offered the seller €400, with which he was happy to except as the only other bids he had were under €320.



I paid my Corsa 01 exact the same price last summer: 400€ ... the bike was in pristine condition (even my local bike shop was amazed) . The seller told me that it was for sale for a long time, and he thought the reason being that everybody wants to upgrade to carbon...


----------



## HigherGround

nikralnhoj, great bike! I actually like the paint scheme, but I may be biased since I have a red Merckx with white decals.  Thanks for posting the pictures and ride report, although I will admit to being insanely jealous of the price you paid. At least it's not my size! :thumbsup:


----------



## Le Turbo

I picked up a nice Corsa 01 frame about a month ago here in Cape Town - a few slight scratches but nothing to get worked up about. I think I can touch them up without too much difficulty. It's waiting to be built up at the moment, though i have to admit my limited budget means I'm going to do something very ...erm, unothodox: fitting with Dura-Ace 7800. (A friend gave me the groupset after he broke his carbon Giant into 7 pieces.) 

I researched the net quite extensively before I bought. I believe this is going to be a sweet ride. My other bikes are Colnago Master Olympic/Light and a Colnago Superissimo, so the Merckx is in good company.

But nikralnhoj, I have to say I've beaten you in one aspect. My frame cost 270 Euro - or US$330!


----------



## Le Turbo

Here are some pics. I'm not sure about the paint job - also fussier than I'd like - but I'll have to see if it grows on me.


----------



## slotnick

that color scheme is called 'flanders', if I'm not mistaking inspired by either 'topsport vlaanderen team' of 'vlaanderen 2002 team' I think it's a very nice frame! 

nice buy


----------



## Le Turbo

Awesome Slotnick, thanks for the information! I guess that gives the frame a date, and I hope I'll be able to research the appropriate parts some day.


----------



## slotnick

Le Turbo said:


> Awesome Slotnick, thanks for the information! I guess that gives the frame a date, and I hope I'll be able to research the appropriate parts some day.


I guess your frame is from around '97 or '98. Mine is from 97 and has similar painting scheme only in red. Mine was originally fitted with Shimano Ultegra 6500 ...


----------



## nikralnhoj

Many thanks for all of the replies, sorry for not answering them all yet but I've just been so busy and also just out riding the bike..................... I love it so much, it's fantastic!!!!!!!!!!

Anyhow, I've got another question now;

My tyres are almost worn out and I'd like a bit more comfort because I live in Brugge and it's full of cobblestones, so wherever I ride I must ride over them. Therefore I was looking at buying some Conti GP4000 in 25mm, will these fit my Corsa 0.1 could anybody tell me please?

Thanks in advance!

John


----------



## slotnick

nikralnhoj said:


> Anyhow, I've got another question now;
> 
> My tyres are almost worn out and I'd like a bit more comfort because I live in Brugge and it's full of cobblestones, so wherever I ride I must ride over them. Therefore I was looking at buying some Conti GP4000 in 25mm, will these fit my Corsa 0.1 could anybody tell me please?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> John



Hey John,

The best way to ride our cobblestones is to ride fast  and with relaxed hands ... 

Another thing which helps are the wheels, and the way the spokes are laced up. yours seem to be with three crossings ... this is good for absorbing shocks. And your rims have a low profile. When looking at Parijs-Roubaix you can notice a lot of the pro's riding on these kind of setup

For the tires... I know Victoria has a tyre called Pavé ... but I don't have experienced them. I ride with Schwalbes Lugano ... 

I guess anther factor is the tyre pressure ... putting less may help, also when climbing cobblestone hills like the koppenberg...


Hope this helps,

cheers


----------



## nikralnhoj

slotnick said:


> Hey John,
> 
> The best way to ride our cobblestones is to ride fast  and with relaxed hands ...
> 
> Another thing which helps are the wheels, and the way the spokes are laced up. yours seem to be with three crossings ... this is good for absorbing shocks. And your rims have a low profile. When looking at Parijs-Roubaix you can notice a lot of the pro's riding on these kind of setup
> 
> For the tires... I know Victoria has a tyre called Pavé ... but I don't have experienced them. I ride with Schwalbes Lugano ...
> 
> I guess anther factor is the tyre pressure ... putting less may help, also when climbing cobblestone hills like the koppenberg...
> 
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> cheers


Hi, 

Many thanks for the input! The wheels are laced with only two crossings but they do still seem to be able to absorb a lot! The wheels are top quality Mavic Open Pro's, which I'm very happy with.

You're spot on when you say about riding fast over the cobblestones, when I ride above 30 k/ph I don't feel hardly any discomfort. I ended up buying the Conti GP4000 25mm's as I just thought I might get even more comfort on a long ride along the Parijs-Roubaix route when I ride to Spain next year.

Here are a couple of pics taken with my GSM still with the Schwalbe Lugano's on, which I actually quite like. I just hope the Conti GP4000's will be better.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/belgianjohn/4809108325/" title="My Eddy Merckx Corsa 0.1 on the Damse Vaart by Foto John, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4122/4809108325_3cf0eb202f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="767" alt="My Eddy Merckx Corsa 0.1 on the Damse Vaart" /></a>

A photo of myself with the Corsa 0.1 taken on a boat on the Damse Vaart, as you can see I haven't changed anything on the bike yet. I'm over the moon with it as it is. Sometime I'll get new bottle cages but for now it rides just perfectly!

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/belgianjohn/4809115471/" title="Ikke op de Kobusboot aan de Damse Vaart by Foto John, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4098/4809115471_fd9c752fbf_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Ikke op de Kobusboot aan de Damse Vaart" /></a>


Cheers


----------



## High Gear

Looks great. That carbon fork may help soak up the cobbles better than the steel but don't you want to feel the ride like Merckx did? Maybe you can do a ride report on the feel of the two forks if you ever change over. Man, what a beautiful place to ride! Is that the sun setting or rising? Please post more pic of your ridel in Belguim. We in the states can only dream and watch the classics on DVD.


----------



## nikralnhoj

High Gear said:


> Looks great. That carbon fork may help soak up the cobbles better than the steel but don't you want to feel the ride like Merckx did? Maybe you can do a ride report on the feel of the two forks if you ever change over. Man, what a beautiful place to ride! Is that the sun setting or rising? Please post more pic of your ridel in Belguim. We in the states can only dream and watch the classics on DVD.



Thanks for the reply! To answer your question, I've had many complete steel racers together with steel forks, with my last steel Colnago running on 22mm tubs, which I coincidently sold the day before I bought my Corsa 0.1.

For me at the moment, the most important thing is the ride, yes it would be great if it looked completely original but at the end of the day this particular bike is from 1998, many years after the great man had retired. 
I aim for one day to change the fork but only when I've purchased a quill-stem and a silver handlebar because mine is black.

In the meantime I'll keep taking more photos and post them on here together with a ride report!


----------



## High Gear

I agree with you.


----------



## nikralnhoj

High Gear said:


> I agree with you.


Thanks! 

BTW - I forgot to answer your other question! The sun was actually setting here and yes, just as you wrote, it is an absolutely beautiful place to ride! Especially with the Merckx! :biggrin5:


----------



## vette

Le Turbo said:


> Here are some pics. I'm not sure about the paint job - also fussier than I'd like - but I'll have to see if it grows on me.


i got the same bike & it rides beautiful I put a carbon fork on


----------



## djg714

Sorry guys, but a Merckx Corsa with carbon fork doesn't ride like a Merckx steel frame.


----------



## nikralnhoj

djg714 said:


> Sorry guys, but a Merckx Corsa with carbon fork doesn't ride like a Merckx steel frame.


You don't need to be sorry chap! I'm over the moon with it, especially as I've found that it rides 100% better than my old 100% steel frame & fork Colnago!
I dropped the steel fork in a few weeks ago but found the ride and looks (until I get a decent quill stem) not so pleasant as the carbon one. Thus I swapped it back over again. 
It could be that I ride over a lot of cobbles, such as on the Paris-Roubaix, although I think that a ride is purely personal depending on many factors such as body weight and riding styles, as well as the enviroment and materials.

Cheers!


----------



## pmf

djg714 said:


> Sorry guys, but a Merckx Corsa with carbon fork doesn't ride like a Merckx steel frame.


Yeah, like the OP concluded, it rides better.


----------



## latman

I have just bought a Strada OS on eBay that is very similar colour to Tarwheels Corsa 01 .!


----------



## pmf

Man, that's a nice looking frame. What's it made of -- SLX, EL-OS ...?

Does anyone know what the differences are between a Strada, Corsa, etc? I assume its geometry. I've been trying to find a description of Merckx geometries on the web to no avail.


----------



## latman

pmf said:


> Man, that's a nice looking frame. What's it made of -- SLX, EL-OS ...?
> 
> Does anyone know what the differences are between a Strada, Corsa, etc? I assume its geometry. I've been trying to find a description of Merckx geometries on the web to no avail.


 I thought it was tubing , the corsa was Columbus SL and The Strada was Strada ( Gara ,then Brain and Brain oversize ?)


----------



## pmf

latman said:


> I thought it was tubing , the corsa was Columbus SL and The Strada was Strada ( Gara ,then Brain and Brain oversize ?)


No, I don't think its tubing. I know the Corsa came in Columbus SLX, Deda 01 and possibly other tubing over the years. I've read that the Corsa was more of a racing geometry compared to the Century


----------



## latman

posted elsewhere on this thread


----------



## latman

pmf said:


> No, I don't think its tubing. I know the Corsa came in Columbus SLX, Deda 01 and possibly other tubing over the years. I've read that the Corsa was more of a racing geometry compared to the Century


so the Corsa extra was not the only SLX tubed lugged frame Merckx made ? 
I thought the Century was a relaxed geometry and the other end of the scale was Criterium . But assumed Corsa, Corsa extra , Max, MXL etc were tubing related and the Arcobaleno was lugless (of whatever tubing)


----------

